# Is Bupropion something to be scared of?



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

After unsuccessfully trying Celexa (20mg/d for 4 weeks) and Remeron (30mg/d) for almost 2 months my doc now wants me to try Bupropion (150mg, time-released capsule).
I suffer mainly from depression,anxiety and also symptoms of ADD, but my main issues are depression and anxiety.
Do you think that this stuff is right for my specific problems? My doc said that Bupropion helps against depression and also ADD. If I really had ADD then should I feel a difference under it?
And I'm also a bit scared after reading the leaflet. Points which scare me were: high blood pressure, which according to the leaflet can be dangerously high, convulsions, and it also mentioned rare potentially lethal allergic reactions of the skin.
According to the leaflet I wonder if it's even save to drive a car while being on it. I mean what happens if all of a sudden you faint or get convulsions? 
These side effects are pretty scary. Remeron did not have such scary side effects. Maybe I shouldn't have read the leaflet. 

The leaflet also says that alcohol is problematic when you take this stuff. Does this mean that you can't take Bupro in the morning and drink a beer or a glas of wine in the evening to become tired?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Bupropion is the opposite of scary. You'll read such scary sounding side effects about any medication out there. The Celexa you've been taking CAN cause lengthened QT syndrome which is a type of fatal arrhythmia that can cause a painful heartattack resulting in death.

150 mg of Wellbutrin XL is nothing to worry about, the previous medications that you've been on have just as scary possible side effects. You will be just fine on it. You will be fine drinking moderately while taking it. 

I always have a ton of anxiety about any new med. They all have potentially lethal side effects so if you want take medication to try to get better, bupropion is probably one of the safer meds to try. Either way, good luck.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Remeron did not have such scary side effects.


there's the risk of developing agranulocytosis with mirtazapine use. that's a scary potential side effect. that said, most people don't experience life-threatening side effects, particularly with drugs that have been on the market for more than ten years, for if they did, the drugs would be pulled from the market, while either being reformulated, returning to market with new dosing limitations, or withdrawn for good.

bupropion was pulled from the market briefly in the 80s because of an increased risk of seizure due to high dosing, i.e. dosing higher than 450mg/day. it was reintroduced with a recommended maximum dose of 450mg/day as anything higher increases the likelihood of seizure greatly.

you're fine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

thundercats said:


> And I'm also a bit scared after reading the leaflet. Points which scare me were: high blood pressure, which according to the leaflet can be dangerously high, convulsions, and it also mentioned rare potentially lethal allergic reactions of the skin.


How's your blood pressure now? Do you have any history of high blood pressure that would give you a particular need to be concerned?

Wellbutrin was originally introduced in 1986 and taken off the market soon after due to risk of seizures. When introduced the recommended dose was 450 to 600 mg. It was put back on the market with a lower recommended dose of 300 mg, with 450 mg as the absolute max to avoid these seizures which became more frequent with greater dosage. So the 150 you'll be taking is way below those levels.

Like all meds it has risks. Reading a drug's full label is on par with reading a horror story. They are legally required to tell you EVERYTHING that *could* happen, even if not at all likely. Does it mention that on the way to the pharmacy you could be killed in a car crash? Not likely, though possible. I think you get my point.



thundercats said:


> The leaflet also says that alcohol is problematic when you take this stuff. Does this mean that you can't take Bupro in the morning and drink a beer or a glas of wine in the evening to become tired?


Translation: the world contains some really stupid people. The world also contains lawyers who will sue on behalf of these really stupid people when they harm themselves by doing really stupid things.

Thus, as lawyer repellant, every drug label almost without exception will warn you not to combine with alcohol. They can't put down some reasonable statement like "don't drink alcohol in excess" because some idiot with a lawyer will argue that his client reasonably believed that a liter of vodka is a single serving & thus not excessive. To prevent lawsuits from such dim bulbs they're forced to say "don't drink any alcohol at all" as anything short of total prohibition wouldn't be clear enough for the terminally stupid.

This then creates confusion for sensible people like yourself who take labels & warnings seriously. We can be pretty sure the idiot who thinks a liter of vodka is a single serving isn't bothering to read any labels.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have not had high blood pressure. But sometimes I have heart rhythm disorders (skipped beats) which can also feel scary.

I'm always scared when I get a new med and then read the leaflet. But not reading it can also be dangerous. For example when I was taking remeron I noticed that I must not drink alcohol in the next few hours. 4-6 hours later was okay, but alcohol close to taking remeron made me feel really sick.
And in the Bupropion leaflet it said that it would be best not to drink any alcohol but it also said if you've been drinking a lot of alcohol and are used to it then you also should not try to stop drinking because this would also raise the risks of seizures.
To me this sounds like alcohol and Bupropion isn't unproblematic. Maybe it's possible to still drink a bit but I'd have to try this out starting with a low dose of alcohol. I usually drink 1-2 glasses of wine of 1-2 beer at night in order to sleep better. I am pretty used to this and I don't know if I could go without alcohol completely especially when I need something to fall asleep fast.

When I start with a new drug I also like to start with a really low dose. When I started with 3,75mg and then worked my way up to 15mg and then 30mg.
Unfortunately it's not possible to start low with Bupropion because you cannot split the capsule.
The leaflet also said that you must not chew it or bite on it cause then the stuff will be released faster and then you're at a bigger risk of seizures.

Do you have experience with Bupropion and doing sports? If it can raise your blood pressure then could this be dangerous when you're doing activities which also raise the BP?

I am also used to drinking a lot of coffee during the day and also in the evening. Do you know if this could interact with Bupropion and make you feel hyperactive or restless?

And what would you say about Bupropion and depression and anxiety? I'm always a bit worried that meds with a stimulation effect like Bupropion or Effexor could make depression and anxiety worse.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hah you're worried about blood pressure but drink a lot of coffee? Ok.....

Just take the pill and check your blood pressure regularly. If you are so worried get a blood pressure machine, I have one.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Hah you're worried about blood pressure but drink a lot of coffee? Ok.....
> 
> Just take the pill and check your blood pressure regularly. If you are so worried get a blood pressure machine, I have one.


You were on Remeron, right? Why not anymore? Did it stop working?

I have a blood pressure machine at home.

I just worry about all kinds of things which could happen when I take Wellbutrin. I feel like going from one antidepressant to the other is like russian roulette. Who knows what happens to my anxiety when I take a stimulant drug? Remeron was the total opposite of this.

I would also feel much better if I could start with a really low dose and then work my way up but then I'd have to open the capsule and take some of the stuff out and close it again and I don't know if this is dangerous or not. The leaflet said that if you bite on it and it gets released faster than usual then the risk of seizure is much higher. I don't know if opening and closing the capsule could somehow reduce the slow-release effect of the capsule.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> You were on Remeron, right? Why not anymore? Did it stop working?
> 
> I have a blood pressure machine at home.
> 
> ...


Yah remeron pooped out. It worked for a few months and then just stopped. I'm hoping Wellbutrin can give me the same effect if not better. I do find that Wellbutrin removes my anxiety big time. At least at first it was worst but now it's way better than it ever was on remeron/zoloft.

Just take the pill. Here's the thing, don't look at it in terms of dosage. Keep in mind that this pill is designed to release the drug slowly into your system over 24-36 hours. So you're not really getting 150mg at once, it's a slow process. If you took half of that instant release it would be worse than that full 150 slow release.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

thundercats said:


> After unsuccessfully trying Celexa (20mg/d for 4 weeks) and Remeron (30mg/d) for almost 2 months my doc now wants me to try Bupropion (150mg, time-released capsule).
> I suffer mainly from depression,anxiety and also symptoms of ADD, but my main issues are depression and anxiety.
> Do you think that this stuff is right for my specific problems? My doc said that Bupropion helps against depression and also ADD. If I really had ADD then should I feel a difference under it?
> And I'm also a bit scared after reading the leaflet. Points which scare me were: high blood pressure, which according to the leaflet can be dangerously high, convulsions, and it also mentioned rare potentially lethal allergic reactions of the skin.
> ...


bupropion's not for everyone... you're too anxious for bupropion, which initially worsens anxiety.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Since this stuff is time-released when you do take it? Do you take it on an empty stomach in the morning or do you take it with breakfast or after breakfast? Unfortunately the leaflet doesn't talk about this.

Are Remeron and Wellbutrin somewhat comparable? Didn't Remeron also boost noradrenaline?

And does this stuff somehow have effects comparable to ritalin? Does it help with concentration and stuff like that? Cause I could use better concentration.



> bupropion's not for everyone... you're too anxious for bupropion, which initially worsens anxiety.


You're scaring me. :afr


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Did we tell you yet there is more and more evidence surfacing that Bupropion is also the main instigator of the Holocaust? Apparently der Führer took Bupropion and went completely bananas :shock


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Since this stuff is time-released when you do take it? Do you take it on an empty stomach in the morning or do you take it with breakfast or after breakfast? Unfortunately the leaflet doesn't talk about this.
> 
> Are Remeron and Wellbutrin somewhat comparable? Didn't Remeron also boost noradrenaline?
> 
> ...


It may get worse initially, just stay away from coffee if you notice you get jittery. But this subsides within a week usually, sometimes 2. It has definitely helped me with concentration. I focus in like i'm superman or something.

You can take it anytime. Initially I took it after breakfast, but then started taking it right in the morning when I wake up for a pee, usually around 6am and then i will go back to bed for a while.

Nah it's not like Remeron/Zoloft. Remeron is a rather weird drug and while it can raise norepinephrine you have to take doses 60mg+. And it may indirectly do it over time though.

Stop worrying. Just take it. I mean come on man you know how much crap is in the food you eat? antibiotics in meat with resistant bacteria, steroids, growth hormone, man the list goes on. This pill is the least of your worries


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I am used to drinking lots of coffee. Not drinking any coffee will be hard cause I'm so used to it.

Do you have any experience with alcohol and wellbutrin? Can you drink beer in the evening or will it make you feel sick? I really like having 1-2 beers before bed and then fall asleep like a rock. I don't like lying in bed and then thinking about stuff which drags me down.


And does it only help with concentration or does it also have other positive mental effects like for example raising your intelligence or improving your memory? That would be awesome. Kinda like in the movie The Lawnmower Man. :idea


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> I am used to drinking lots of coffee. Not drinking any coffee will be hard cause I'm so used to it.
> 
> Do you have any experience with alcohol and wellbutrin? Can you drink beer in the evening or will it make you feel sick? I really like having 1-2 beers before bed and then fall asleep like a rock. I don't like lying in bed and then thinking about stuff which drags me down.
> 
> And does it only help with concentration or does it also have other positive mental effects like for example raising your intelligence or improving your memory? That would be awesome. Kinda like in the movie The Lawnmower Man. :idea


Well people who concentrate better can also make better memories and I guess it makes them smarter.

You seriously need to quit the beer. You have been having 1-2 beers every night to sleep? No wonder none of the drugs have worked for you. And you worry about these pills, do you not know what alcohol does to you? Kind of ironic to be honest. You need to quit drinking. Not to mention alcohol keeps helps you sleep but you never enter deep sleep properly and end up losing out on all the regenerative effects of slow wave sleep.

Any antidepressant and alcohol is a bad idea. Wellbutrin is even more worrisome as it can raise the seizure threshold as can alcohol. Though doses as low as 150 have less of a chance, it's still a possibility.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh boy that is NOT good.
I have been drinking alc before sleep for a few years now. I can't simply stop it. How am I supposed to fall asleep fast? 
My doc also knows that I drink before bed. Why didn't he warn me about alc and wellbutrin and the seizure risk? 

I also read over at another forum that wellbutrin makes anxiety worse. 
The last thing I need now is to take something which can make me freak out even more. I am already under time-pressure to finish a homework and I need more weeks to finish it. But if I now take this stuff and it makes me anxious then how am I supposed to work and stay cool?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Oh boy that is NOT good.
> I have been drinking alc before sleep for a few years now. I can't simply stop it. How am I supposed to fall asleep fast?
> My doc also knows that I drink before bed. Why didn't he warn me about alc and wellbutrin and the seizure risk?
> 
> ...


Here's something you should know. Alcohol makes anxiety worse. When you drink it you feel good but once it's out of your system it makes you super anxious. Could be why you have anxiety to begin with.

Next time you see your doctor ask him for some zopiclone to try and help you go to sleep until you adjust without the alcohol. You could also try benadryl over the counter as it's a good sleep aid.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Alcohol doesn't cause anxiety in me. I feel best at night when I sit there and have my beer. This is the time where I feel most at peace. If I cant have that anymore then this is totally awful. I so love this feeling of heaviness which the alcohol creates in my head.
My anxiety isn't because of alcohol I have always had issues with anxiety even as a child. I also have some symptoms of OCD. What's weird is that Remeron didn't affect the OCD stuff at all.

I'm really depressed now where I read that you mustn't drink alcohol at all. I thought it would be okay in moderation. I'll go to bed now and have a beer. I actually wanted to start with wellbutrin tomorrow but now I really dont know if I'll start tomorrow. Maybe I will keep pushing it back a bit. I can't just stop with the beer from one day to the other. 
I feel really crappy now. This is totally discouraging.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

No, alcohol causes anxiety in people when they are not drinking, this is why people become alcoholics because they need it constantly to feel good and when they stop they feel much worse. IF you go to bed at night, the alcohol will be out of your system in a good 6 hours or so and then you will get anxiety. This isn't news, this is common knowledge about alcohol. Like I said get zopiclone from your doctor or benadryl to help you sleep, you don't need alcohol. Yah moderation is good, but that's like a social situation every once in a while. Not every day before bed.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

But I'm not anxious all the time. 
I have GAD but my anxiety is more related to certain things which scare me. I can feel okay one second and then when I think about something scary I become scared. It can change very fast just like depression can come and go quickly. For example if those things which scare me and which depress me all vanished then I'd instantly not be depressed anymore. This is also why I don't really believe in the imbalance theory. If depression was caused by an imbalance then I'd still be depressed even if my problems were gone but this isn't the case. If my problems were gone I'd be ok. 10 years ago when I didn't have the problems I have now I was doing much better but a lot of bad stuff has happened since then and I can't possibly reach the state where I was in 10 years ago it's impossible.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

thundercats said:


> You're scaring me. :afr


maybe, like kehcorpz says, you have to resist for a couple of weeks and then anxiety/tachycardia subsides and it turns out to be a great med for depression and anxiety.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Wellbutrin one of those med's that you shouldn't drink alcohol on. wellbutrin and alcohol are metabilized by the same enzyme. your gonna increase the concentration of both drugs in your system by like a factor of 3 to 5. Its all depending on how much you drink but even one or two will cause sleep disturbance and decrease quality of sleep. I was drinking on it on the weekend and you run the chance of turning into mr hyde 4 beers and i fell asleep in the movie theather another 3 i confronted my rooms and caused a fight. "But i did do positive radical changes in doing this in the worst kind of way". It can be life changing if you do drink on it you may end up in jail or worst. But that one part then you gotta deal with the hangover your chance of having a seizure increases big time. But on the otherhand you will save money on alcohol if you wanna drink till u die. I'd be concerned about having a psychotic break on this medication lots of reports of people going crazy on the stuff.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Wellbutrin one of those med's that you shouldn't drink alcohol on. wellbutrin and alcohol are metabilized by the same enzyme. your gonna increase the concentration of both drugs in your system by like a factor of 3 to 5. Its all depending on how much you drink but even one or two will cause sleep disturbance and decrease quality of sleep. I was drinking on it on the weekend and you run the chance of turning into mr hyde 4 beers and i fell asleep in the movie theather another 3 i confronted my rooms and caused a fight. "But i did do positive radical changes in doing this in the worst kind of way". It can be life changing if you do drink on it you may end up in jail or worst. But that one part then you gotta deal with the hangover your chance of having a seizure increases big time. But on the otherhand you will save money on alcohol if you wanna drink till u die. I'd be concerned about having a psychotic break on this medication lots of reports of people going crazy on the stuff.


the cyp450 system of enzymes is responsible for the metabolism of, like, a bajillion drugs. alcohol is contraindicated in so many instances of psychotropic administration that it's best to either stay away from alcohol altogether or to drink in prudent moderation.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Wellbutrin one of those med's that you shouldn't drink alcohol on. wellbutrin and alcohol are metabilized by the same enzyme. your gonna increase the concentration of both drugs in your system by like a factor of 3 to 5. Its all depending on how much you drink but even one or two will cause sleep disturbance and decrease quality of sleep. I was drinking on it on the weekend and you run the chance of turning into mr hyde 4 beers and i fell asleep in the movie theather another 3 i confronted my rooms and caused a fight. "But i did do positive radical changes in doing this in the worst kind of way". It can be life changing if you do drink on it you may end up in jail or worst. But that one part then you gotta deal with the hangover your chance of having a seizure increases big time. But on the otherhand you will save money on alcohol if you wanna drink till u die. I'd be concerned about having a psychotic break on this medication lots of reports of people going crazy on the stuff.


Alcohol is actually known to raise cyp enzymes, which means it can metabolize the drug quicker into the active metabolite. Which could spell problems. It could render the drug useless if the active drug is what's needed not the metabolite. It could even increase the wrong metabolite in cases like bupropion where there's many metabolites. It's very unpredictable.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Not for me, but I've read all kinds of different experiences on it. The only thing is withdrawal seems to be consistently hell for most people. I tried to be brave and quit 300mg cold turkey for 2 weeks, only to get really irritable, constant stomach aches, nausea, worse ADD, tremors, migraines all day, etc. The other negative is for me I can't get any recreational effects from anything, like alcohol. It actually makes the wellbutrin stronger so I become more focused like on a stimulant, but no elevated mood or anything. So that's a huge negative for me, as someone still in my early 20s it would be nice to relax and have a drink like normal people, and it always helped with my SA. Also, it kind of cancels out dexedrine for ADD and I've never got the euphoria when first taking it because wellbutrin takes that away too. But it's good in a way because it makes it pretty much impossible to abuse any substance. 

Wellbutrin has made me a functional person at least and definitely keeps the depression and negative thinking under control. My lows aren't the "I wish I was dead" kind like they are without the meds. So it works, just comes with some negatives. I wish I could be functional without it though. I quit it at 150mg before without the major withdrawal issues and I inevitably sank back to my suicidal thoughts and hopelessness. Plus, increased social anxiety. Oh, it doesn't even feel like you're taking anything after you get over the side effects you have at first. Mine were pretty intense at first. I had such bad insomnia I couldn't sleep for a couple days plus lost a lot of weight because I had no appetite(not good for me because I was already skinny).


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Alcohol is metabolized by non microsomal enzymes, namely alcohol dehydrogenase and then aldehyde dehydrogenase. It follows zero order kinetics, meaning that you can only metabolize a constant quantity per unit of time. Wellbutrin will neither interact with alcohol metabolism nor cause terrible effects if you drink alcohol with it. In any case the interaction would only be pharmacodynamic. 

However, limit your alcohol intake with every psychotropic substance, since the effects are unpredictable every time!


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

thundercats said:


> And I'm also a bit scared after reading the leaflet. Points which scare me were: high blood pressure, which according to the leaflet can be dangerously high


Depends where you're starting. A person who already has very high blood pressure should definitely not take bupropion (or amphetamine, caffeine, cocaine, nicotine, other stimulants).



> According to the leaflet I wonder if it's even save to drive a car while being on it.


You're supposed to test drugs before deciding to take drugs and go driving. That's true of all drugs. No sane person would take Benadryl for the first time then go for a drive, not knowing what it will do to them.



> The leaflet also says that alcohol is problematic when you take this stuff. Does this mean that you can't take Bupro in the morning and drink a beer or a glas of wine in the evening to become tired?


This seems to go away over time. I would get totally ripped from 1 beer, but now I can drink normal amounts. Alcohol is one of those things you just need to test. Drink a beer at home with it and see what happens.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Spungo said:


> This seems to go away over time. I would get totally ripped from 1 beer, but now I can drink normal amounts. Alcohol is one of those things you just need to test. Drink a beer at home with it and see what happens.


I had a similar effect with caffeine, had to cut down to 1 cup, but i'm back to 3-6 depending on my mood. I do it for taste though. And well it helps that it's relaxing.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I havent started with wellbutrin yet. Too scared. I feel like I will get an anxiety attack when I take one of those pills. 

And another problem is I'm also supposed to start TRT now. My testosterone levels are low and have been low ever since and now my endo said I should try out TRT. But the problem is if I go on TRT and start taking wellbutrin at the same time I cannot even tell what kind of effects are caused by testosterone or wellbutrin. Both can cause stuff like agitataion or being aggressive. If this should happen i couldnt even tell what caused it.

Also not being able to drink anymore is a huge problem. I dont know if I can quit beer and wine cold turkey. I have grown to appreciate alcohol. 

I also worry what if wellbutrin makes me freak out? The absolutely last thing I need right now is something which makes me freak out cause I have to finish this bloody paper and I'm under a lot of time-pressure. What if I take this and it only makes me more upset than I already am? I mean there are good times and bad times to try out antidepressants and this isn't really a good time.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats: You have a serious case of OCD. You need like 200mg of Zoloft to get rid of your compulsive nature. How has a doctor not caught this yet? It's so obvious from your posts.


----------



## Braeden Brinkman (Sep 27, 2012)

its going to be okay


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I have some issues with OCD but I think this isn't OCD it's anxiety.
I am simply scared of drugs which can have side effects. Years ago I 
needed to take antibiotics and they also had a long list of side effects
and I was scared the whole time while I was on them.

And why do you think zoloft would work for me? Celexa and Remeron didn't
work and they also didn't affect OCD at all.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Because in higher doses Zoloft is used to treat OCD. It sure as hell got rid of mine.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I can't take many different drugs all at once.
I don't think that this is very healthy. 
I don't even know if wellbutrin could be stacked with a SSRI. Maybe it could, but who knows what could happen if you do that? I imagine it this way, that the more stuff you're putting in your body the more unhealthy it becomes.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Well, I can't take many different drugs all at once.
> I don't think that this is very healthy.
> I don't even know if wellbutrin could be stacked with a SSRI. Maybe it could, but who knows what could happen if you do that? I imagine it this way, that the more stuff you're putting in your body the more unhealthy it becomes.


wellbutrin is prescribed very frequently in conjunction with ssris.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

thundercats said:


> Well, I can't take many different drugs all at once.
> I don't think that this is very healthy.
> I don't even know if wellbutrin could be stacked with a SSRI. Maybe it could, but who knows what could happen if you do that? I imagine it this way, that the more stuff you're putting in your body the more unhealthy it becomes.


That's very likely all true but don't you think you need it? You are very, very OCD. Your life must be hell right now. Just help yourself and forget about medications' health effects for now.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> wellbutrin is prescribed very frequently in conjunction with ssris.


It's actually recommended as an augmenting agent to SSRIs to quell the sexual side effects.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Does this mean if wellbutrin alone should not work then the next step would be adding a ssri? Or would wellbutrin if it's not working on its own also not work with a ssri?
And which ssri would be best? I have already tried celexa and dont want to take this again. 

But I also worry what if taking too many drugs can seriously mess with the brain and change it permanently? What if all the stuff you take doesn't help and then when you get off it you also have permanent brain damage or something? 
For example I know someone who was on antipsychotics and now this permanent has muscle twitching which seems to be permanent. The docs really did a fantastic job. The antipsychotics basically didn's solve anything. They weren't a cure and now they also cause this twitching which is just horrible to watch.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

thundercats do you listen to what people here have told you 1000 times before or do you disregard everything we say? Drugs have potential adverse effects, either you accept that fact and take them, or simply don't take them.

You need to make choices in life. What is worse, your current mental state or possible (overstated) side effects? I already know the answer going by your posts.

That or you are massively trolling us which I'm starting to think is a possibility as well


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder does wellbutrin raise cortisol? Cause that would be bad. I wonder if that could be countered with remeron.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> It's actually recommended as an augmenting agent to SSRIs to quell the sexual side effects.


in certain cases where severe anxiety is not a problem, as it frequently exacerbates said anxiety. the literature is mixed on how efficacious bupropion is at alleviating sexual side effects attributed to ssri treatment, probably due largely to varying doses of both the ssri and bupropion.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

You mean it causes even more anxiety? Sweet. That's just what I need. 
I have been looking for an anxiety booster for a long time.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

thundercats said:


> You mean it causes even more anxiety? Sweet. That's just what I need.
> I have been looking for an anxiety booster for a long time.


do a bit of your own research on the medications you're to ostensibly take before you ask the most basic of questions.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

He is trolling us and we all fell for it FFS :blank


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Now I'm scared again.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

thundercats said:


> Now I'm scared again.


Am I the only feeling a bit retarded for seeing it only now? I'm normally pretty good at spotting BS. I have to say, that was quite an act thundercats, use your talent for more positive purposes


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm no troll. Do you really think I have nothing better to do than trolling forums? That's just plain stupid. :roll


----------

